# Clear Coat Repair on Carbon Cranks



## mister_fisher (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone have experience or advice on repairing the clear coat on SR carbon crank arms? I've got a thumbnail sized scuff in the finish and I'd like to restore the appearance. No damage to the carbon fiber, its just the clear coat is rubbed off.

Primary concern is avoiding something that may damage the epoxy/matrix. I've read a number of online forums on CF repair suggesting different clear coat products, but looking for more specific advice. Thanks.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

The way I clean up my carbon shifters is to use a buffing wheel on a dremel and just clean it up a little on the scratch itself. Wipe it off with some rubbing alcohol. Dab some gloss testor's enamel into the damaged areas with a tooth pick and let it dry. A day or two later, grab a paper towel and dip it in rubbing alcohol and scrub the damaged area. You can scrub away all of the enamel that is on the surface but the enamel that has seeped into the scratches in the clearcoat will stay. Let it dry another day and reapply enamel if necessary. It may take a few tries, but the rubbing alcohol won't hurt the original paint coating (in my experience with Campy Athena) and if you apply too much testor's gloss enamel, you can continue to remove it with rubbing alcohol.

*edit* removed comment about using fine grit sanding paper as that will likely just do more harm than good in most cases.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Clear Krylon Fusion works.
I've used it on Campy brake levers, and derailleurs, as well as a Ritchey fork.
Lightening recommended it on their cranks for maintenance.
Helps to know what you are doing, too much and it can fog. It rubs out well.


----------



## dananton485 (Apr 20, 2018)

mister_fisher said:


> Does anyone have experience or advice on repairing the clear coat on SR carbon crank arms? I've got a thumbnail sized scuff in the finish and I'd like to restore the appearance. No damage to the carbon fiber, its just the clear coat is rubbed off.
> 
> Primary concern is avoiding something that may damage the epoxy/matrix. I've read a number of online forums on CF repair suggesting different clear coat products, but looking for more specific advice. Thanks.


I’ve done several items including Carbon ergo levers, rear dearailers etc. i have two approaches depending on whether or not the logos are in full display. If the logos are good take off less material to preserve their appearance. If the logos are partially missing I go down further and remove them. You have to use patience, I start sanding with a 150 or 220 grit followed by 500 then 1200 than a little small time with 2500. Then I go to the buffer I use a fine liquid polishing compound. Though I know how to use clear coat I have never used it as the polishing results come out like glass. I put a peer drill in a vice upside down with a polishing bit and do it that way. Works on both on Carbon and aluminum make bring it to a mirror glass finish. On a recent project I had some super record Carbon levers I needed to restore. The logos were good but I had some areas with bad scratches I was able to just repair the local areas and feathered the sanding process to blend in buffed the areas and the rest of the levers and they looked like new


----------

